# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Мини игра "Аптечный переполох" с кряком

## Lapo4ka1303

Познакомьтесь с нашей героиней Лизой. Она только что получила диплом фармацевта и жаждет начать работать по специальности. И вот, первое предложение. Небольшой аптеке, в которой дела идут не самым лучшим образом, срочно нужен талантливый работник. И Лиза, не долго думая, смело берется за дело. А вам предстоит помочь ей.
   Увлекательный симулятор для детей «Аптечный переполох» понравится нашим маленьким игрокам. Вам предстоит четко и быстро обслуживать посетителей: выполнять заказы, консультировать, готовить лекарства по рецептам. Модернизируйте помещение и повышайте лояльность посетителей. И в результате у вас будет своя сеть аптек.
   Более пятидесяти красочных уровней в полной версии игры «Аптечный переполох» не дадут вам соскучиться. Стильное оформление игры, забавные персонажи с разными характерами, красочные эффекты – все это создает неповторимую атмосферу для отдыха дома или во время перерывов на работе.

*Скриншоты:*





*Скачать игру:* http://letitbit.net/download/7597.79...2_rus.rar.html

----------

